# do you creep yourself out??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Due to la vida loca and 2 small kids, I usually end up working outside in the pitch dark, setting stuff up, checking design ideas..just me, alone... out in my front yard. I live in a city, so while I am not truly afraid to be out alone, I do wonder about nutjobs who like women who are alone & outside. I currently can't find my headlamp that I usually use (it's buried in some Halloween box, somewhere in storage ) , so I am working with a flashlight or set of patio umbrella LED lights. I just have enough light to illuminate where I am working. I keep creeping myself out when I am outside working! it will look like there is someone juuussst outside of my peripheral vision...standing. Two years ago, a guy did just that- I "felt" someone watching me & turned around at about 10 at night, and some guy was just standing about 15 feet away, watching me! he said he was walking to the local convenience store to get milk, but holy poo- he scared the crap out of me. Urgh. 
d5


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

No I don't think so .
the only thing I would have to worry about is the 2 pit bulls that live down the street (the female is mean and the male isn't until she comes around) and get out sometimes..mostly it's the yucky spiders that are always watching me.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I try to do 90% of my haunt setup after dark due to the fact that i can see the lighting and shadows and how they effect my setup. No sense handling it twice. I do occasionally creep myself out while setting up, but not because people are watching me; its due to the emphasis i put on my light and shadows, and the detail on the props tend to play tricks on the mind. I once had a free standing Michael Myers I constructed that the police almost shot, because of the loaction, as you walked toward my door, it appeared to walk around the corner of the house.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

The only thing that creeps me out is the fact that in March I start thinking about halloween.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm used to being out after dark with weird people around (I worked in downtown Hamilton until midnight or later, and would walk home to my apt. just outside of downtown). I'm a bit more cautious (due to having to walk with a can now), but am also prepared to use it as a weapon.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

The same with me Debbie... I have 6 acres in the "country", and I decorate the 
HAUNTED WOODS all by myself often times till 1 or 2am. It is so easy to creep myself 
out just by being in the woods in the dark setting out creepy props. 
One year there was a cow or bull somewhere in the area. I could hear him really well. He was making a long loud low pitched "help come find me" sound. In fact it sounded like he was 20' away. Just then my old dog Jackpot came charging down the trail to show me an Opossum he caught...I almost crapped my pants. The same night a large Bared Owl swooped down near me.
Another year I was out picking up props in the dark about 2 weeks after my party. I was walking along the trail and one of those 36" tall poseable skeletons with motion detection voice yells at me "Hey you..get me a drink". Of course I was totally unprepared for that, and jumped about 2 feet in the air. I never even considered that the batteries would still be working after 2 weeks in the woods. I picked him up by the neck and tossed him in the golf cart, where he said something else that made me laugh at myself. 
My wife always says that we don't need any props, that the woods are scary all by themselves. I agree, but I think she just wants me to slow down on the prop building budget.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The first year I had my Jason prop, he totally wigged me out. I had him standing on my porch. I had to stare him down to get past him. What a dummy...me, not the prop. LOL!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

My dogs just now freaked out and started barking at my grim reaper costume. I had to make a PVC frame to set him out so the mask would adjust from being out of the box. I can't wait to see how they react when I put out the Shady Slim. LOL.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> *do you creep yourself out??*


Every time I look into the mirror!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

sometimes, Ya know when your sitting the the living room watching TV. Then suddenly you catch sight of something out of the corner of your eye, but it just a prop your working on. Other are the ones that get creeped out. The guys at work think it's cool in Sept and Oct. The rest of the year it just makes me strange.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

i always get spooked when im coming home late , convinced i hear footsteps on the deserted streets. but then...ive been attacked on more than one occasion so its not baseless .lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Last year at 5:30 in the a.m. Halloween morning. I sent hubby off to work after chalking him out on the sidewalk and I was already antsy and excited so I started setting up the electronic props. I was sooo involved with the set up that from behind me I heard, "You're up early". Like a dumbass I started looking around to see which prop said that (keep in mind none of the props that I was setting up talked). As I was looking around, here is my 84 year old next door neighbor standing only a few feet away from me. When I saw her, I almost jumped out of my skin. She's looking at me waiting for an answer. When I finally caught my breath, I started laughing and explained what just happened to her. We just stood there are were laughing together. Here I am setting up props to scare and wow and I was the one who got it first.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been working on Jeeves... he started as a 3 foot butler I got for under 2 bucks because the pot he was supposed to be holding was missing. Anyway, I took off the head, feet and hands and set him on a PVC/chicken wire frame so now he's 7 feet tall. To avoid carrying him up and down the stairs he lives in our guest room closet... the same one where we store the ironing board and that has the laundry chute. Well, it took a very long time before I got used to him being in there.


----------

